# New To The Outback World



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

Glad I found this place. I have been reading and reasearching for a while now. The information I found here made a big difference in my choice of trailers(along _with the RV Consumer group ratings CD). I look forward to learning much much more about Outbacks here._


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dave
The best place to learn something and meet other owners.
With this site everyone learns something new.
Glad to have you aboard.

Don


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback, like you I did a lot of research and reading on this forum and I really think these are the best out there for the money. I have had mine for less than 2 weeks and I am 100% satisfied (except propane cover) another story!!! Oh well have fun.......


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats! So how did the RV Consumer Group rate the Outback?


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats Dave,

You will love the 25RS-S. We've had ours for 7 months now and have had very little problems. Most of the problems I fixed myself in about 2 hours. You will love the stares and comments you get when you set it up at the campground. It has a serious WOW factor. Enjoy.

Big Iron


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I have heard so many opinions expresses on the rv consumer ratings? What do you think of them?








Congratulations on your Outback- ours is really nice.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

You'll love your Outback! Welcome to the group!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to the group, David! action


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

You will love your 25rss. We do! (Well, we love ours, not yours... even though I am sure yours will be great....)
Hope you can get some sleep tonight!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome,

Happy Camping and post often.


----------



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

vdub said:


> Congrats! So how did the RV Consumer Group rate the Outback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't have the report in front of me right now but I can tell you it rated higher than any other trailer I looked at (Springdale, Jayco, Flagstaff, Trail-Lite). It was rated on tow ability, reliabability, how will it will hold up, value for the dollar and resale value. It's a great resource. You can join the consumer group if you are intrested at www.rv.org. If you would like I can look up your trailer model for you and tell you what it says about your model. David.


----------



## David Watts (Jul 17, 2005)

rdowns said:


> I have heard so many opinions expresses on the rv consumer ratings? What do you think of them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel they helped me make a great choice.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS...and OUTBACKING!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard dave action 
congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

David,

Welcome to our "little" group. Enjoy your Outback and the people here on this forum. I know I do.

Have a great summer Outbackin'!!!

Mark


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

David,

Welcome to Outbackers and your Outback. Two great choices. 
ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY


----------

